# Happy Grandparents Day  2019



## JustBonee (Sep 8, 2019)

September 8th ...https://www.calendar-12.com/holidays/grandparents_day/2019


----------



## Judycat (Sep 8, 2019)

Oh so that's why I got a 5 PM invite to my son's place today. I wondered about that but didn't want to be rude and ask. I also got sent a couple of pics of something on Snapchat. It looked like corn being prepared to freeze. Some corncobs and a cooler with ziplocs filled with yellow stuff. Hmm could I be right?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 8, 2019)

☺☺☺ All three of them have a special place in my heart


----------

